# biting/licking each others bums



## Miss_Bex (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi there, 

I have to gorgeous girls at home, Angel and Ronnie. I rescued them a week ago and they are 4 months old, said to be sisters.

They have been fine and starting to get really used to me, not so much my partner? reasons??

But the main thing is that over the last day or two they have started to what looks like bite each others bums, thing is each run away from it but still do it to the other. They really do seem to dig there nose right it to try and bite???

Is there a reason for this?? Is it a dominance thing?

Thanks xx


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Does your partner use lotions or perfumes they may not like? Do they speak loud or spend as much time with them? 


As far as the bum thing....my rats do that to each other too. I think they are just grooming eachother and sniffing each other, its gross but norma. Mine dont run away scared from each other though, when they have had enough then they leave. So if its not aggresive its fine.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Licking rears is usually just domicance/affection/play. Mine do it. They tend to do it more when newly introduced. 

Bouncing away is just popcorning, which is an expression of play or exictement.


Make sure it seems just friendly, but if you can't see agression or fear you should be okay.


----------

